# SplashScreens and HBOOT 1.5



## Airo18

Ive googled to no avail, i have the splash screen on the root of my sd card but it never goes by parsin... Any idea what to do


----------



## Flashalot

Your hboot 1.5 I guess s-on you have to be s-off do the wire trick its easy

Phone:HTC Evo 3D CMDA
HTC Sense:3.6
Software number:MeanROM ICS v2.0
Kernel version:?????
Baseband version:1.06.00.1216
Build number:1.13.662.2_RC
HBOOT:1.50 S-off (juopunutbear)
Recovery:4EXT Recovery Touch v1.0.0.5 RC 5


----------

